# brick fireplace



## nlchill (Jul 28, 2010)

I need something that for my fireplace mantel that will stand out against the red brick wall above it.


----------



## illusionint (Jul 29, 2010)

Have you looked at something like a large mirror with an thick frame? This would definately stand out against the red brick!

Mimi


----------



## harleyman (Oct 24, 2009)

Throw a flat screen up TV up there!! :thumbup:


----------

